# Relationship Status survey...



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

It seems like a large percentage of people on here are married..or in a relationship..if you have a short minute..please answer this survey..and add any comments..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2007)

You need to add married w/children.  Its only been 8 weeks but I can see the differences before and after child.  IMO, our relationship has grown in this short time.  5th anniversary today as well...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't forget to add w/sheep for Marc.

Married w/2 kids here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

For me I'm single but also casually dating someone...I was once in a 3+ year relationship...


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> You need to add married w/children.  Its only been 8 weeks but I can see the differences before and after child.  IMO, our relationship has grown in this short time.  5th anniversary today as well...


Totally agree with this.  We've been together 12 years (living together 9 of them, married for 6) and it's totally different once kids are added to the equation.  Congrats, Grassi, BTW! 

So married w/2 kids for me.  Sometimes it feels like single with 3 kids though....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

When kids are added to the equation I guess it's more of a partnership right?  Wow kids are a sacrifice but rewarding for many..


----------



## hammer (Sep 28, 2007)

Married for over 21 years, 2 kids.  Don't know how people with 3 or more kids manage...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2007)

Together almost 14 years, married 10 years, 2 kids, 2 dogs, blah, blah, blah


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 28, 2007)

GSS you're like Family Fued with all of the surveys. :wink: ..they are pretty interesting though

BTW Married to a wonderful woman who doesn't ski yet understands my passion for it


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 28, 2007)

GSS you didnt put dating multiple people??  Gotta have some fun before i end up married with kids.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2007)

severine said:


> So married w/2 kids for me.  Sometimes it feels like single with 3 kids though....



Hey!  I resemble that remark!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2007)

Single.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 28, 2007)

Married. Two daughters (19 and 14) from first marriage, two sons (4 and 3) from present marriage.


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 28, 2007)

married 6 yrs no kids 2 dogs


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2007)

severine said:


> So married w/2 kids for me.  Sometimes it feels like single with 3 kids though....



I like this one.
She can stay.


----------



## Paul (Sep 28, 2007)

Married 9 1/2 years, 7 year old daughter, 33 yr old wife/daughter:-?


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 28, 2007)

What? No option for life partners with no plans for marriage?


----------



## MarkC (Sep 28, 2007)

Totally single here.  I move around too much for any sort of traditional relationship.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> What? No option for life partners with no plans for marriage?



Good point, yet another flawed poll I guess.  Could "In a serious relationship" count?


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> I like this one.
> She can stay.



Uhm. Seems to me she registered here first so I think _she _should be deciding whether _you _can stay...


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Good point, yet another flawed poll I guess.  Could "In a serious relationship" count?


Perhaps, but then you could eliminate the marriage category completely as well because what is the real difference between the two?


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 28, 2007)

Married...29 years this December. Three kids, two girls (both married) and one son, who is a senior at college. He has a serious girlfriend and we think is going to 'pop the question' when he is home at Christmas. So, we are basically empty nester's.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 28, 2007)

Married 18 years with 2 kids 9 amd 4


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2007)

Married 8 years, 2 kids.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Perhaps, but then you could eliminate the marriage category completely as well because what is the real difference between the two?



Yet another good point.  So maybe in this case it should be 'Married, or otherwise committed to a life long relationship"?  I figured that you wouldn't want to lumped in with us suckers though...


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I figured that you wouldn't want to lumped in with us suckers though...


You got that right :razz:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Engaged . . .

Getting married in T-minus 15 days . . . October 13th is the dig day.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

Not everybody gets married due to tax reasons and the legal contract...I know one guy whose lived with the same girl for a decade and isn't married.  Most girls I date in their mid-late 20s really really want to get married and have a kid by 30.  If I have a kid at age 40..that would not be a problem for me...mainly because by then I'd hopefully be mature enough and financially stable enough to have a kid.  Plus college will be so expensive in the future..a college degree equals alot of heli-ski trips...unless the kid is really dumb...then they can work at Arbys and I'd get the hook-up on beef and cheddars..what what...

Thanks to all who have participated in the survey so far.  For myself I'm sort of seeing someone but not exclusively.  With all the STDs out there...you have to be real careful..and women can still get pregnant when they're on the pill...I want to ski..


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Uhm. Seems to me she registered here first so I think _she _should be deciding whether _you _can stay...


I may not be on here much, but Greg's right - I was here 8 months before you. 



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Not everybody gets married due to tax reasons


Hate to break it to you but tax-wise, you're better off not being married.  Going into a different tax bracket because of dual incomes, plus the married standard deduction not being twice that of single (like it should be) means you usually pay more taxes once you get married.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

severine said:


> I may not be on here much, but Greg's right - I was here 8 months before you.
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you but tax-wise, you're better off not being married.  Going into a different tax bracket because of dual incomes, plus the married standard deduction not being twice that of single (like it should be) means you usually pay more taxes once you get married.





Exactly..I phrased it wrong but isn't it called the marriage penalty?


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Exactly..I phrased it wrong but isn't it called the marriage penalty?


Yup. Makes you want to run right out and get married, eh?  Although, you do get some nice deductions for kids....


----------



## Terry (Sep 29, 2007)

Married 23 years. My wife loves skiing as much as I do so I have the ultimate ski buddy. 2 kids, son is married and has a daughter, daughter who is in her second year of college. We are basically empty nesters most of the time!


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 29, 2007)

Married 18 yrs this Monday, 2 skier kids 9 & 13, 1 boarder daughter 15 (theres a black sheep in every family! j/k) Couldn't get MrsSnowBunski on the slopes for the first 10 yrs together - too cold, feet hurt blah blah. I finally convinced her to give it a go and that grooming, clothes and equipment are nothing like the  10th grade trips she remembers. Created a monster and have great family time together and now she gets more days in than me - so theres still hope for all ya in a "mixed" marriage/relationship!


----------



## Marc (Sep 29, 2007)

Where's the option for "paying someone to act like your significant other"?


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 29, 2007)

Marc said:


> Where's the option for "paying someone to act like your significant other"?



It depends how much money you have. If you have enough money to employ someone full time then that's a serious relationship. If you can only afford an occasional date then vote for casual dating.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 29, 2007)

Married for 7, together for 19  The boy is 12 and baby-girl is 10  The wife and I skied 20-30 days a year pre-kids. The winter pregnancy of the 94/95 season put the kibosh on her going and I only managed to go 4 times. 95/96 season, I got out once. Though, we did put another bun in the oven. When the boy was 5 and baby-girl was 3. We broke our long standing commitment to nontraditional cohabitation and tied the knot. The bonus, to waiting, your kids,get to be, in the wedding.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 30, 2007)

Married 5 years.  We're DINKS at the moment.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 30, 2007)

married, 3 kids, 22,18,16


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 30, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Married 5 years.  We're DINKS at the moment.



In Marketing class we learned about DINKs...Double Income No Kids...DINKs have more disposable income than any group in general...since bills are shared.  One thing that's tough about skiing for a single twentysomething male is that there aren't alot of single twentysomething females skiing.  The ones I meet mainly seem to be there with boyfriends/husbands..and it seems to mostly be either jailbait..or the mothers of jailbait.  There have been a few times when I've met a girl on the ski lift and ended up taking several runs with her but it's never led to anything.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 30, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I. There have been a few times when I've met a girl on the ski lift and ended up taking several runs with her but it's never led to anything.



Might have had something to do with that jailbait perception you have or possibly when you ask them if they know how to do laundry on that first liftride back up.


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 30, 2007)

severine said:


> So married w/2 kids for me.  Sometimes it feels like single with 3 kids though....


Funny, my wife would answer the same......

For myself - Married 7.5 years, known my sweetheart for 10.  Two kids, ages 5 and 15 months.

And I'll agree.  Married and married w/ kids are two totally different animals.
Smitty


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 30, 2007)

It seems like a high percentage of married people have kids though...Shit..I know guys who married a woman who had no interest in having kids and then a few years later she/he changed her/his/their mind and now have 2-3 kids.  Kids just seem so expensive.  I think I might be a big brother some day though..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 1, 2007)

Married for a little over three years, have been together for about eight and blessed with a 19-month old boy


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It seems like a large percentage of people on here are married..or in a relationship..if you have a short minute..please answer this survey..and add any comments..



You needed to add a 'regardless, totally available once the snow falls'.  :-D


----------



## dmc (Oct 1, 2007)

_*Eat, Drink and Re-marry*_


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2007)

Serious relationship, living together for a year.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Serious relationship, living together for a year.



Ahh the 'ol "try it before you buy it" scenario


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It seems like a high percentage of married people have kids though...Shit..I know guys who married a woman who had no interest in having kids and then a few years later she/he changed her/his/their mind and now have 2-3 kids.  *Kids just seem so expensive.*  I think I might be a big brother some day though..



It's really amazing how your priorities change once you have one though.  In the big scheme of things, i bet if you asked just about any parent out there, they wouldn't refer to their kids as "expensive", but rather as "priceless"


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2007)

drjeff said:


> In the big scheme of things, i bet if you asked just about any parent out there, they wouldn't refer to their kids as "expensive", but rather as "priceless"



Well said.


----------



## KingM (Oct 1, 2007)

drjeff said:


> It's really amazing how your priorities change once you have one though.  In the big scheme of things, i bet if you asked just about any parent out there, they wouldn't refer to their kids as "expensive", but rather as "priceless"



Yes and no. Wouldn't sell one of my kids for a million bucks, but wouldn't pay a nickel for another one. 

Married, four kids, ages 12, 8, 8, and 2.

My oldest son and I have skied together quite a bit over the last few years. Again and again I would wait for him to catch up, or encourage him to try harders trails, then one day last winter I was surprised to discover that we were skiing at the same level. That lasted one day. By the following weekend, he was waiting for ME.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Ahh the 'ol "try it before you buy it" scenario




I've always felt that a couple should live together for at least a couple of years before popping the question.   I've also always felt that a man should wait until he's at least 30 and woman her late 20's.


----------



## thaller1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Married for 10 years, been together 21..been living together for ... holy cow...  18 years?  We were "highschool sweethearts"... we're now 37 & 38 yo...


----------



## roark (Oct 1, 2007)

Similar here, we were together for 10 years before getting married. Plus we were good friends for 4 years before that. I can't imagine getting married only knowing someone for a few months (or even just a couple years for that matter...)


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 1, 2007)

"I don't have a girlfriend. I just know a girl who would get really mad if she heard me say that."
-Mitch Hedberg


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 3, 2007)

Married 17 years, 22 years together. Childfree. (Not to be confused with "Childless")


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 15, 2007)

All you people currently in serious relationships, or contemplating taking the plunge, should take note of the following very important news:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,301717,00.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow so in 2050...when I'm 71 years old..I can have sex with a robot...woo hoo...If I'm really desperate..I can always buy one of those Real Dolls...but there are so many trick hoes around that I don't think I'll have any issues...


----------



## tcharron (Oct 15, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Together almost 14 years, married 10 years, 2 kids, 2 dogs, blah, blah, blah



You really shouldn't call your kids dogs.  Hurts their self esteem.  :-D


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> All you people currently in serious relationships, or contemplating taking the plunge, should take note of the following very important news:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,301717,00.html



That's kinda disturbing.  I didn't read the whole article, but I skimmed parts of it.  I must say I was a little worried to see talk of sex with robots and the mention of Sony's Aibo robot dog and Tickle Me Elmos.   Hopefully the context doesn't suggest what I'm thinking, but I was way too lazy to actually find out...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2007)

tcharron said:


> You really shouldn't call your kids dogs.  Hurts their self esteem.  :-D



My daughter sometimes likes to crawl around on the floor and bark like a dog.  Would it still hurt her self esteem if I called her a dog in that instance??


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> My daughter sometimes likes to crawl around on the floor and bark like a dog.  Would it still hurt her self esteem if I called her a dog in that instance??



Only if you video tape it and show it to a boyfriend in 10 years or so....:beer:


----------



## tcharron (Oct 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> My daughter sometimes likes to crawl around on the floor and bark like a dog.  Would it still hurt her self esteem if I called her a dog in that instance??





Hawkshot99 said:


> Only if you video tape it and show it to a boyfriend in 10 years or so....:beer:



Of course, then you have to deal with the inevitable..

"Big deal, she still does that for me, but with less clothes.."

See, there's a reason why I love my 3 *BOYS*.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Only if you video tape it and show it to a boyfriend in 10 years or so....:beer:



She better not have any boyfriends at 12! :uzi:


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> All you people currently in serious relationships, or contemplating taking the plunge, should take note of the following very important news:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,301717,00.html





> Keeping a robot for sex could reduce human prostitution and the problems that come with it.
> However, "in a marriage or other relationship, one partner could be jealous or consider it infidelity if the other used a robot," Levy said. "But who knows, maybe some other relationships could welcome a robot. Instead of a woman saying, 'Darling, not tonight, I have a headache,' you could get 'Darling, I have a headache, why not use your robot?'"


Ummm... there are already things for just that occasion.  Though I have to laugh at much of that article.  Scary to think that's supposedly the world my children and grandchildren will grow up in.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> My daughter sometimes likes to crawl around on the floor and bark like a dog.  Would it still hurt her self esteem if I called her a dog in that instance??





Hawkshot99 said:


> Only if you video tape it and show it to a boyfriend in 10 years or so....:beer:





tcharron said:


> Of course, then you have to deal with the inevitable..
> 
> "Big deal, she still does that for me, but with less clothes.."
> 
> See, there's a reason why I love my 3 *BOYS*.





bvibert said:


> She better not have any boyfriends at 12! :uzi:




We should have had 2 boys!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 15, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Of course, then you have to deal with the inevitable..
> 
> "Big deal, she still does that for me, but with less clothes.."
> 
> See, there's a reason why I love my 3 *BOYS*.



Winner!!!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> She better not have any boyfriends at 12! :uzi:



Ok 15 years?  although you need to be realistic....:blink:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't think I want to read this thread anymore.  Besides I'm going to be too busy constructing the cage to keep my daughter from leaving the house after she reaches the age of 6...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I don't think I want to read this thread anymore.  Besides I'm going to be too busy constructing the cage to keep my daughter from leaving the house after she reaches the age of 6...



Brian you'll be a grandfather before you know it...scary because you're only two years older than me..


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Brian you'll be a grandfather before you know it...scary because you're only two years older than me..


Isn't that one of the added benefits of robot sex?  No pesky accidents?  Could be worse.  My aunt actually was a grandmother at 32 years old.....



bvibert said:


> I don't think I want to read this thread anymore.  Besides I'm going to be too busy constructing the cage to keep my daughter from leaving the house after she reaches the age of 6...


Would the dog crate work?


----------



## snoseek (Oct 15, 2007)

serious relationship, but neither of us would use the word "serious" to describe. we have been together five years now, and all is well. neither of us have anything against marraige, we just don't see the point as children are most likely not in the future (fingers crossed). she is definitly my soul mate and i hope to grow old with her.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 15, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> My famous line to my daughter when she was 16 ..
> Daughter " You can't tell me what to do .. you can't control me! "
> Dad " You're right, I realize I can't control you but I am pretty sure I can control your boyfriend "
> Edit: a couple of weeks later he decided he didn't want to date her anymore ...



And what did you do/say to him?:grin:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 15, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> My famous line to my daughter when she was 16 ..
> Daughter " You can't tell me what to do .. you can't control me! "
> Dad " You're right, I realize I can't control you but I am pretty sure I can control your boyfriend "
> Edit: a couple of weeks later he decided he didn't want to date her anymore ...



LOL, there's going to be a lot of shotgun polishing when my daughter is old enough to date. :lol:


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I think I told him out back of the house while I was dismembering a tree with an axe ..




I should have gotten attack dogs instead collies.


----------



## severine (Oct 15, 2007)

jack97 said:


> I should have gotten attack dogs instead collies.


Yeah, something tells me our cocker spaniel just isn't going to be menacing enough...


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2007)

severine said:


> Yeah, something tells me our cocker spaniel just isn't going to be menacing enough...



I can loan you my guard sheep.


I... will not be having kids.  I don't want a girl for obvious reasons, and I don't want a boy in case he turns out better then me... then I'd have to kill him and no one wants that.


----------



## severine (Oct 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> I can loan you my guard sheep.
> 
> 
> I... will not be having kids.  I don't want a girl for obvious reasons, and I don't want a boy in case he turns out better then me... then I'd have to kill him and no one wants that.


I thought they were guard goats? 

Was it Bill Cosby who said, "You know, I brought you into this world, and I can take you out. And it don't make no difference to me, I'll make another one look just like you."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

still married.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Married 43 years  < 2 adult children :  one a  math professor near Boston ,  one a Medical Professional  in Manhattan , 4 Grandkids:  two boys 13 and 8  two girls 8 and 8


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2008)

63% married.  Man, I would think you'd have to look at a religious forum to find such a high percentage


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 63% married.  Man, I would think you'd have to look at a religious forum to find such a high percentage



Skiing is a religion.


----------



## Joshua B (Jun 5, 2008)

Happily not married, never been married, no kids, never impregnated a woman.  No disrespect intended to anyone else.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 5, 2008)

I move from the Engaged category to the Married Category.

Still going strong after 8 months!


----------



## severine (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess I'm now in a category that doesn't exist.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

Dr. Phil really needs to start posting on here...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 63% married.  Man, I would think you'd have to look at a religious forum to find such a high percentage



Well..I think those numbes closely mirror those of skiing/riding enthusiasts.  But most of the guys at the local bar are married as well.  Whether 28 or 78..being single I'm in the fun minority.  I can do whatever I want.  But that can get me into trouble as well.  I wonder what my response will be in 10 years...doh


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2008)

In a serious relationship.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Still single but not having as much fun would be my prediction ..



Ass :lol:


----------



## krisskis (Jun 6, 2008)

Married and slightly intoxicated...think i'll have some fun tonight with the husband...give hime a thrill....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Ass :lol:




Yeah well not everybody can me like OSBM yes the last two digits stand for bowel movement..and have 4 women who want to marry him in a decade..lol


----------



## noski (Jun 6, 2008)

I moved through 2 categories since last time. Went from married > divorced > married.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 6, 2008)

noski said:


> I moved through 2 categories since last time. Went from married > divorced > married.



in 9 months?   you've been busy :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

noski said:


> I moved through 2 categories since last time. Went from married > divorced > married.



Same woman???  I assume a courthouse or Vegas wedding..lol..since most people plan 1-2 years for a wedding..


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

Either that or after you've had one fail, you just don't care to bother with the big deal for the next wedding.  I know I won't.


----------



## noski (Jun 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Same woman???  I assume a courthouse or Vegas wedding..lol..since most people plan 1-2 years for a wedding..



Uh, no. I am of the female gender....(and looking back I thought the thread was from 2006- I wasn't paying close enough attention)


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> In a serious relationship.



~~Love is in the air~~ :razz:



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Same woman???  I assume a courthouse or Vegas wedding..lol..since most people plan 1-2 years for a wedding..





noski said:


> Uh, no. I am of the female gender....(and looking back I thought the thread was from 2006- I wasn't paying close enough attention)



:lol: I love it how GSS assumes everyone on here is a man. Granted, most are, but it's still funny.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: I love it how GSS assumes everyone on here is a man. Granted, most are, but it's still funny.




Hahaha..yeah well this place is a sausage fest..I've yet to meet a female AZer and over on PASR..I've skied with at least 50 people in the past few seasons and I think 5 were women..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 6, 2008)

noski said:


> Uh, no. I am of the female gender....(and looking back I thought the thread was from 2006- I wasn't paying close enough attention)



So you're not a lesbian...lol:beer:


----------



## severine (Jun 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hahaha..yeah well this place is a sausage fest..I've yet to meet a female AZer and over on PASR..I've skied with at least 50 people in the past few seasons and I think 5 were women..


I know that the females who post on here can be vouched for, at least.


----------

